# Bird feeder of all types.



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 8, 2018)

Including our neighbors Chickens.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 8, 2018)

How do you keep the squirrels away?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 8, 2018)

I like these...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> How do you keep the squirrels away?



Hot peppers.

We feed everybody, even Fox.


----------



## NoVote (May 29, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> How do you keep the squirrels away?



A pump up pellet gun, 1 pump. Takes a couple times, but they learn to stay off the feeder and on the ground.


----------

